# Pictures Finally Deere 2755



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

Finally got yall some pictures. 
John Deere 2755
75 PTO Horsepower


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice looking ride, Im sure you will work her many hours.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *Nice looking ride, Im sure you will work her many hours. *


I definetly hope so. She has around 5050 hours. Hopefully we'll get another 5000 out of her.:tractorsm


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Take a picture of the left hand side of the cockpit along the floor that takes in the differential lock...I was curious if you have a PTO disengagement lever there and if you have the hand option for your differential lock...


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

if i can remember ill try to. the pto lever is in the dash. the diff lock does have the hand option. ive not had a chance to use it yet. The rear tires are loaded so it goes pretty good. But ill try to get some detailed pictures


----------



## deruster (Aug 20, 2008)

*excellent pictures*

I wish I was riding that beast..


----------

